# How do Lightweight wheels compare to Zipp, Enve, Mavic, Bontrager, etc..



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I've heard many Lightweight owners rave about their wheels. Who wouldn't if they're putting out that kind of cash. But I would like to get underneath all the hypes.

Is there an objective & quantitative review comparing the Lightweights with the best from Zipp, Enve, Mavic, Bontrager, Shimano, etc, etc? I'd be very curious to see the numbers. Lightweight wheels don't seem like anymore special than other wheels aside from the fact that they're a little lighter (and I'm guessing they're lighter not because of some top secret carbon they use, but that they use less carbon where they can, and use more carbon on components that other manufacturers would use aluminum, eg. spokes.). But in terms of wheel design, they don't look to be anything special, and they might even fall behind the likes of Zipp and Enve in the aero department.

So, is there such review?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

one bump. 

I reckon that Lightweight is priced out of existence for most folks, and that is why nobody is able to review one because they can't afford a set of these ultra expensive (and possibly over hyped) toys?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> one bump.
> 
> I reckon that Lightweight is priced out of existence for most folks, and that is why nobody is able to review one because they can't afford a set of these ultra expensive (and possibly over hyped) toys?


Either that or they can't afford all the other ones, a wind tunnel and hired scientists to conduct the study you asked them for.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

You can check out bikeradar for some reviews on the wheels. 

They are some of the best looking, boutique wheels. Not technically the fastest when compared to the newest tech but when you have the money and want to buy the most expensive wheelset, you go with Lightweight's German, handmade, all carbon wheels.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Either that or they can't afford all the other ones, a wind tunnel and hired scientists to conduct the study you asked them for.


I was more hoping for more like anecdotal experience, more along the line of "bro's" and "bra's stories.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

forge55b said:


> You can check out bikeradar for some reviews on the wheels.
> 
> They are some of the best looking, boutique wheels. Not technically the fastest when compared to the newest tech but when you have the money and want to buy the most expensive wheelset, you go with Lightweight's German, handmade, all carbon wheels.


I did read 1 web review of these wheels, but shame that they didn't do any actual comparisons with the likes of Zipp, Evne, Mavic, et al. The author was more in awe about the fact that he was writing about an ultra expensive wheelset than an actual review with comparative data. I wasn't too impressed.

My only experience with them is that I saw a guy from out group crashed with them in a pile up, broke the front wheel, cost of replacement would be $2000. He never replaced it and instead bought something else completely different.


And sidenote: aren't most if not all carbon wheels are "handmade", assembly-line style, from the most expensive to the cheapo Chinese Ebay rims? I mean if it's carbon, then it's automatically "handmade", and if aluminum then it's automatically machine-made


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

The lightweight wheels are very nice wheels but obviously they have a huge price tag as they keep that exclusivity. The wheels are very light and extremely stiff. They have very little lateral movement. They are not very aero by current standards but that is not their aim. 

Like mentioned when you crash them they are done. You have to buy a new wheel because they will not repair the carbon spokes. Each wheel has rfid chips in them to track authenticity and service. Spoke magnets built into the carbon spoke. A few limited models with gold crap all over etc. Very well engineered.

IMHO I would never buy a pair but there are plenty of people who do.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> And sidenote: aren't most if not all carbon wheels are "handmade", assembly-line style, from the most expensive to the cheapo Chinese Ebay rims? I mean if it's carbon, then it's automatically "handmade", and if aluminum then it's automatically machine-made


I guess almost every single part of it is handmade (spokes, hubs, rims) vs just the rims being handmade. I think the only part that isn't carbon on their rims are the bearings in the hub.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> I've heard many Lightweight owners rave about their wheels. Who wouldn't if they're putting out that kind of cash. But I would like to get underneath all the hypes.
> 
> Is there an objective & quantitative review comparing the Lightweights with the best from Zipp, Enve, Mavic, Bontrager, Shimano, etc, etc? I'd be very curious to see the numbers. Lightweight wheels don't seem like anymore special than other wheels aside from the fact that they're a little lighter (and I'm guessing they're lighter not because of some top secret carbon they use, but that they use less carbon where they can, and use more carbon on components that other manufacturers would use aluminum, eg. spokes.). But in terms of wheel design, they don't look to be anything special, and they might even fall behind the likes of Zipp and Enve in the aero department.
> 
> So, is there such review?


It would take some serious $$$$$$$ to be able to try all of them. 

I can tell ya from experience that I broke some Mavic CCUs and I was very lucky that I purchased their replacement program. The rear wheel pulled the spokes through on a regular training ride and I only weighed 120lbs. The bladed spokes also throw me around in a cross wind. My CCU front wheel catches the same wind as my Enve 65s.

Love my Enve 65s and 25s. 

Love my Zipp Sub9.

I like my Hed H3D, but it's probably too deep for me if it's windy.


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's my current list of wheels that either I use or my fiancee uses:
Enve 45 tubular laced to powertap
Enve 45 clincher laced to powertap
Enve 65 tubular laced to Tune hubs
Enve 6.7 clincher laced to Tune hubs
Lightweight G3 tubular

In the past I've had various Reynolds and Zipps (pre-2010).

If I was to have only one wheelset it would be the Enve 65. These are almost as light as my lightweights but are a ton better in crosswinds and are more aero. But I do love riding my lightweights on calm days, they are actually more compliant than any other wheelset I've ridden. I don't know if it's the foam core or not but it takes out the harshness of any rough pavement. I also like the fact that it's a super quiet wheelset. 

If you have any questions, let me know.

James


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

James,

Just to be sure, but you find the Enve 65 better in the crosswinds than the Enve 6.7? That goes against all the reports on the pros and cons of rim shape and would undercut the whole movement to wider and more shaped carbon rims.

Geoff


----------



## jwp75 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Geoff,

I haven't been on the 6.7s long enough to know the difference. I was making the comparison between the lightweights and 65s for crosswind stability. I wanted to make a more apples to apples comparison since the 6.7s are clinchers and the the others are tubulars.

But my first impressions of the 6.7a are that they are incredible fast but I notice the extra 400 grams on undulating roads when my speed is consistently changing. 

James


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Lightweight Fernweg Review - Slowtwitch.com


----------

